# Need for speed most wanted pc can't change language



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently downloaded need for speed most wanted for pc and it turned out the language was not english i think it was russian. I have two users on my computer mine and a guest account. When i try to play the game on my user account the language is russian and when i play the game on guest account it is in english.

How to fix???????????
:xolconfus:xolconfus:xolconfus


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which website did you download the game from?


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

koala said:


> Which website did you download the game from?


filecrop


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

filecrop is a site used to search for files uploaded in rapidshare and other sharing site, I Don't have anything against sharing sites, but when a game is uploaded on a sharing site, it's cracked and pirated.
we do not support pirated games, please read the forum rules

You can buy the original game in a collection from EA that includes Underground 1 and 2 and most wanted for as low as 13$ 

Amazon.com: Need for Speed Collectors Series - Includes Underground 1, 2 and Most Wanted (PC DVD): Software

Thread Closed


----------

